# I got a $10 tip for not giving a guy a stick of gum



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

A pax asked me if I had a stick of gun last night. (Perhaps some other Uberistas had offered it to him in the past, I dunno). I didn't have any gum, but I suggested we could stop at one of the local gas station/convenience store. Since it was about 4 AM, he laughed and assured me nothing would be open.

Less than a minute later I pointed out an open store maybe 50 feet off the route. We stopped there and he ran in and bought his gum.

To my great surprise he handed me $10 on the spot. "You saved my life. I have a new girlfriend and I'm on the way to her apartment and I forgot to brush my teeth ..." This was like a 20 year old kid. I was astounded he tipped at all, but I have to respect the fact that he has learned something of the value of nookie.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

See, stories like this make me want to go to Costco, buy bulk items and sell it at a convenient price. 

What? Give water away. Here, let me give you the cheapest ride on the market in its class and I will pay to give you some water. Am I missing something?


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

If I could sell gum at $10/stick, I'd be all over it.


----------



## SumGuy (Jul 29, 2015)

Gross. Maybe they had a travel toothbrush kit ? Nothing like covering up not brushing.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

When i had a bigger car i used to sell bottled water for half the price that they sold it in themeparks...

The good old days of driving a minivan..


----------



## cubert (Feb 13, 2016)

Dating at 4am? Hell no im sleeping lmao


----------



## BbKtKeanu (Dec 7, 2016)

Gum is gross. Makes people look like cows.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

SumGuy said:


> Gross. Maybe they had a travel toothbrush kit ? ...QUOTE]
> 
> If I'd known what he wanted the gum for, I would have suggested this.


----------



## TheAutomator (Dec 31, 2016)

cubert said:


> Dating at 4am? Hell no im sleeping lmao


He probably wasn't going over to "date" her


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

TheAutomator said:


> He probably wasn't going over to "date" her


Are you kidding? He was gonna date the hell out of her that night.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

yojimboguy said:


> A pax asked me if I had a stick of gun last night. (Perhaps some other Uberistas had offered it to him in the past, I dunno). I didn't have any gum, but I suggested we could stop at one of the local gas station/convenience store. Since it was about 4 AM, he laughed and assured me nothing would be open.
> 
> Less than a minute later I pointed out an open store maybe 50 feet off the route. We stopped there and he ran in and bought his gum.
> 
> To my great surprise he handed me $10 on the spot. "You saved my life. I have a new girlfriend and I'm on the way to her apartment and I forgot to brush my teeth ..." This was like a 20 year old kid. I was astounded he tipped at all, but I have to respect the fact that he has learned something of the value of nookie.


...wait, and he bought gum instead of a toothbrush?!


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> ...wait, and he bought gum instead of a toothbrush?!


Condoms as well


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

BbKtKeanu said:


> Gum is gross. Makes people look like cows.


Not brushing is gross. Gum is the lesser of two evils.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Jc. said:


> Condoms as well


Whew, ok then.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> ...wait, and he bought gum instead of a toothbrush?!


i know. gum will just mask the symptoms. i would have gotten toothbrush, paste, floss, and good ol' listerine.....with the $10.....and tip driver $1 LOL.


----------

